# OUT OF DATE WINSTROL AND TRENBOLONE,CAN I STILL USE IT?



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i have so much winstrol,but half of it went out of date in april...can i still use it???????

the trenbolone is going out of date maybe this/next month...can i still use it???

i'm worried about the winstrol...although i've heard from some experienced dudes,add 6 months onto it...or its just a sell by date for business reasons...but i believe like a loaf of bread or pint of milk they have sell by dates for a reason???????

but if they are different,i know they are very good sources and reliable stuff,spent a bit of doe on em,...and just wondered if it is safe please someone can you let me know,thanks!!!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

jabs or tabs?

What has the storage been like on all the gear?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be fair mate why would you want to use out of date gear sterility may be a huge issue i would bin it


----------



## mikeb19 (Apr 9, 2006)

I found this article on another board you may find helpful

- The expiration date stamped on drugs does stand for something, but probably not what you think it does. Since a law was passed in 1979, drug manufacturers are required to stamp an expiration date on their products. This is a date at which the manufacturer can still guarantee the full potency and safety of the drug.

- Most of what is known about expiration dates comes from a study that was conducted by the Food & Drug Administration at the request of the military. With a large and expensive stockpile of drugs, the military was tossing out and and replacing its drugs every few years. What they found from this extensive study is 90% of more than 100 drugs, both prescription and over-the-counter, were perfectly good to use even 15 years after expiration!

- Medical authorities and as I discovered doctors from the Harvard Medical School both state that expired drugs are safe to take, even those that expired years ago. Its true that the effectiveness of a drug may decrease over time, but much of the original potency still remains even a decade after the expiration date. So keep those anabolics in a cool dry place like the refridgerator, and it will help extend the life for many years.

- In the end, are expiratin dates just a marketing ploy used by drug manufacturers to keep you re-stocking your medicine cabinets regulary (like my mother did every couple years)? -- You can look at it that way, or you can consider that expiration dates are very conservative to ensure your getting everything you paid for. And, really, if drug companies had to do expiration-date testing for longer periods it would slow their ability to bring you new formulations.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I probably would not use the water based winny (just to be 100% sure), but the tren will be fine IMO.

Also if it is UG stuff, then the date means little anyway.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Also if it is UG stuff, then the date means little anyway.


Agreed

Bubble bath, bits of rubber duck, ASDA cooking oil and a few sea salt crystals should last a fair old while


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Gear is pretty much cheap enough, why run the risk? I'd just buy some more personally.....


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

mikeb19 said:


> I found this article on another board you may find helpful
> 
> - The expiration date stamped on drugs does stand for something, but probably not what you think it does. Since a law was passed in 1979, drug manufacturers are required to stamp an expiration date on their products. This is a date at which the manufacturer can still guarantee the full potency and safety of the drug.
> 
> ...


I agree with this and i also feel the same about some foods as well as they also have sell by and use by dates on them and again i don't usually listen to these either as i watched a documentary on all these sell by dates and use by dates on everything and how it is a load of BS but yet again it is down to you as a person and what you feel!

IMPO if it was liquids for injection then i probably wouldn't risk it unless it had been kept properly and i knew the source of it ( if i did then it would probably be different) but tabs then me personally then i would use them, but like i say i guess its up to you as everything you will get told anyway will just be a matter of someones opinion, and peoples will probably be different to each others anyway!

Hope this helps mate, bottom line its down to how you personally feel bout them!


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

I would use the Tren, as it's oil based. If the winstrol is injectable, then I wouldn't touch it. But if tabs, then I would.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

the tren is by apex a little while ago...the winnie is the original zambon stuff,and i have used a bit of this exact same stuff which i know is good...but put this away for a rainy day...just so happens me rainy day passed its sell by date a bit...but only by a few months...the gear has been stored in its containers,properly boxed and within a big box,stored away in a dark cool cupboard in the bedroom!!!!

i really dont know what to do...guess its because i am skint and that stuff is there,i know its good stuff tho,what with all the fake bits about...but a little out of date!!!!


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Suck it and see.

Whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Use the Tren but I would drink the winny rather than inject it, in date Zambon has caused abcesses so the out of date isn't worth the risk IMO.


----------



## tree frog (Apr 3, 2008)

Harry said:


> Use the Tren but I would drink the winny rather than inject it, in date Zambon has caused abcesses so the out of date isn't worth the risk IMO.


I'm with Harry on this.....water based is high risk, which isn't good and the worse that could happen.....well potential effects of pathogens (bacterial contamination) can cause severe of life threatening illness.....although probably highly unlikely, I wouldn't do it!!!

Tren yes....winnie big NO... :nono:


----------



## Karlos8 (Jun 27, 2008)

It's a mine field harpooning yourself at the best of times so why increase the risks...

Bin the Winny. Could have been anywhere in any sort of heat too and its past its date.

Another way to think of it. Would you bang a bird when she old, haggard and past it?

Second thoughts, don't answer that..


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

tree frog said:


> I'm with Harry on this.....water based is high risk, which isn't good and the worse that could happen.....well potential effects of pathogens (bacterial contamination) can cause severe of life threatening illness.....although probably highly unlikely, I wouldn't do it!!!
> 
> Tren yes....winnie big NO... :nono:


Agreed.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is only April?

I have used gear that was 2 year expired and noticed nothing wrong.

I would use the tren and drink the winny.

I would probably run some test with the tren, but that is just me..........


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Knowing the tren is Apex, I'd now be more inclined to use the Winny


----------



## Mrey1436114574 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ive used test thats a year or 2 past it's expiry date and had no issues with the cycle


----------



## wadeback2big (Aug 2, 2008)

I really enjoyed winstrol and Tren ethanate, gains and no waterweight. To bad I cant find it anymore


----------



## ajay1rosas (Aug 4, 2009)

*DID YOU EVER USE THAT OUT OF DATE WINNY BECAUSE I HAVE A BOTTLE THAT IS EXPIRED SHOULD I USE IT WILL I GET THE SAME EFFECTS DID YOU USE IT EXPIRED??? AND WERE YOUR GAINS THE SAME??? PLEASE HELP ME AND REPLY*


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ajay1rosas said:


> *DID YOU EVER USE THAT OUT OF DATE WINNY BECAUSE I HAVE A BOTTLE THAT IS EXPIRED SHOULD I USE IT WILL I GET THE SAME EFFECTS DID YOU USE IT EXPIRED??? AND WERE YOUR GAINS THE SAME??? PLEASE HELP ME AND REPLY*


Drink it instead.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

If only we could drink all our gear......


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

I prefer to drink it rather than jabbing anyway, winny is painful for me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dave20 said:


> I prefer to drink it rather than jabbing anyway, winny is painful for me.


I have known more guys to get abcess from this over any other gear.


----------

